# Shakeups continue at UC Davis



## espola (Aug 13, 2016)

Chancellor Katehi has resigned after an independent investigation did not completely clear her of all the accusations that led to her being suspended a few months ago.  Her husband was hired as an engineering professor ( UC knew about that), then her son was hired as a grad student/researcher (reported late), then her son's project was managed by his fiancee/wife (not reported at all).  She lied to UC President, and hired outside PR firms in an attempt to clean up her image and that of the campus after students were peppersprayed by UCD police.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uc-davis-chancellor-katehi-resigns-20160809-snap-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

espola said:


> Chancellor Katehi has resigned after an independent investigation did not completely clear her of all the accusations that led to her being suspended a few months ago.


Soccer teams are okay....right?


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Soccer teams are okay....right?


While the shit was still bouncing from the fan, UCD hired a new athletic director after the previous one resigned, apparently because of disappointing fundraising, so that should be a good thing for UCD athletics.  He is Dr. Kevin Blue, Stanford golf All-American with a doctorate in Sports Psychology from Michigan State, and several years experience in the AD office at Stanford.

One of the charges against her was that she raided a student-fee-funded account to support intercollegiate athletics and used it to pay salaries for phys ed instructors - that one is still up in the air as far as I know.

Katehi's contract allows her to take a year furlough, paid in full  if she comes back as a professor - she is qualified in Electrical Engineering and Womens Studies.  She was supposed to have put all the money she got from questionable outside board positions into a scholarship fund (for female STEM students, I think?), but if she is not going to be Chancellor any more maybe she gets to keep it.


----------



## Upper-V (Aug 23, 2016)

espola said:


> While the shit was still bouncing from the fan, UCD hired a new athletic director after the previous one resigned, apparently because of disappointing fundraising, so that should be a good thing for UCD athletics.  He is Dr. Kevin Blue, Stanford golf All-American with a doctorate in Sports Psychology from Michigan State, and several years experience in the AD office at Stanford.
> 
> One of the charges against her was that she raided a student-fee-funded account to support intercollegiate athletics and used it to pay salaries for phys ed instructors - that one is still up in the air as far as I know.
> 
> Katehi's contract allows her to take a year furlough, paid in full  if she comes back as a professor - she is qualified in Electrical Engineering and Womens Studies.  She was supposed to have put all the money she got from questionable outside board positions into a scholarship fund (for female STEM students, I think?), but if she is not going to be Chancellor any more maybe she gets to keep it.


Yes, the Men's Team had a good showing in a 2-1 exhibition game win over Chico State on Sunday. They play San Jose State on Friday for the pre-season opener so hopefully they'll continue playing well into Conference play. http://www.ucdavisaggies.com/sports/m-soccer/recaps/082116aab.html


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2016)

Upper-V said:


> Yes, the Men's Team had a good showing in a 2-1 exhibition game win over Chico State on Sunday. They play San Jose State on Friday for the pre-season opener so hopefully they'll continue playing well into Conference play. http://www.ucdavisaggies.com/sports/m-soccer/recaps/082116aab.html


The Chico State games are always interesting.  Coach Shafer graduated from Chico State, and the Chico State coach Restrepo graduated from UC Davis.  In the whole time we were driving up to games, spring and fall, the games were always played at Davis.  The game was scheduled for Chico one time, but rain soaked their field so the game was moved to Davis.

By coincidence, my daughter is in Chico today, visiting Sierra Nevada Brewery.  She is supposed to be bringing me a t-shirt.


----------



## Upper-V (Aug 23, 2016)

espola said:


> The Chico State games are always interesting.  Coach Shafer graduated from Chico State, and the Chico State coach Restrepo graduated from UC Davis.  In the whole time we were driving up to games, spring and fall, the games were always played at Davis.  The game was scheduled for Chico one time, but rain soaked their field so the game was moved to Davis.
> 
> By coincidence, my daughter is in Chico today, visiting Sierra Nevada Brewery.  She is supposed to be bringing me a t-shirt.


Yes, the background on the game is interesting. Did your daughter attend one of the schools? Looks like the women are off to a good start so far with a nice win and a 1-0 loss in a tight game against a worthy opponent. Hope you get your t-shirt.  http://www.ucdavisaggies.com/sports/w-soccer/ucda-w-soccer-body.html


----------

